# elections (canada)



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

So, I know there are a few canucks out there...what do you think of the election results?I was pulling for the local NDP candidate, who won by a really narrow margin, so I'm happy about that. And I was really hoping that the Conservatives wouldn't be the leading party, luckily the Liberals surprised everyone.I hope the Liberal minority government will hold for a while, it'll be interesting with them looking to the NDP to swing the house.How did the rest of you fare?midge.(ps. The reason I'm posting this here instead of the MP is because the people there are overly aggressive, and I don't feel like I can have any open or interesting discussions there.)


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think all the people in canada must have disappeared!


----------

